# Ipad 1



## panany (1 Août 2012)

bonjour un amis me vend un ipad 1 avec une sacoche de protection 170 euros???
je suis interesser mais j ai quelques question...

deja est il encore fluide ???
je peu naviguer sur le net jouer au poker ou regarder un film sans probleme???ou il seracompletement depasser?


merci d avance


----------



## Gwen (1 Août 2012)

Je continu d'utiliser l'iPad 1. il me convient parfaitement. Certains logiciels gourmands plantent, mais ça marche en purgeant la mémoire. 

Par contre, iOS 6 ne marchera pas dessus, et ça, c'est dommage 

170 &#8364;, c'est un super bon prix en revanche. Je serai toi, je n'hésiterais pas trop.


----------



## panany (2 Août 2012)

et les batteries de ces betes a tiennent bien en général? 

je pourrai regarder des films facilement naviguer , jouer au poker???

merci d avance


----------



## Gwen (2 Août 2012)

Je l'ai depuis le lancement et ma batterie tient super bien, je recharge une fois par semaine maxi. Et je m'en sers tous les jours.

Ensuite, j'ai déjà utilisé l'iPad en allant sur Montréal et durant les 10*h du voyage, il m'a remis de visionner une série TV en entier sans s'arrêter. À la fin, il restait encore un bon tiers de batterie.


----------



## panany (2 Août 2012)

et pour ceux qui es de pouvoir jouer aupoker en naviguant sur internet possible avec l ipad 1?


----------



## Gwen (2 Août 2012)

Non, la, ce sera dur, l'iPad rafraichie la page a chaque fois que tu reviens dessus (dans Safari). Donc, à mon avis, cela ne va pas marcher.


----------

